

President Barack Obama to issue executive order on drone privacy - smacktoward
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/07/executive-order-drone-privacy-barack-obama-109303.html

======
mkempe
Further usurpation of legislative power. This path never ends well.

John Locke: "As usurpation is the exercise of power, which another hath a
right to; so tyranny is the exercise of power beyond right, which no body can
have a right to." [1]

[1] The Second Treatise of Civil Government (1690),
[http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr18.htm](http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr18.htm)

------
dmfdmf
The coming dictatorship in the USA will be established via Executive Order.
Mark my words.

